# post-ovulation creamy CM



## CapitalChick

Hi there!
I have a question. I'm not sure how far past ovulation I am...probably between 1-3 or 4 days (max!). Anyway, I had some very very small amounts of EWCM yesterday, but it was mixed some more lotion-like CM. Today, though, I have much much thicker, totally opaque CM. It's like lotion, but it's thicker and stickier.
Is this what most women get after ovulation? I remember reading that CM should dry up after ovulation. This is definitely not dry...there's a lot there!

Any thoughts on what this is? Is it just normal post-ovulatory CM?


----------



## niknaknat

I had excatly the same a couple of days after ovulation, I looked it up on google and it is completely normal it is our bodies way of protecting the conception process. The mucus thickens post ov to prevent any other bacteria getting in there and interfering with the fertility process. It also says that the normal amount is usually a teaspoon full and that if it is more than that there is a possibility you could be pregnant.
Hope that helps.
P.s) I am now 6dpo


----------



## embazem

I know you posted this a long time ago, but I'm experiencing the same thing right now that you were, and since we're TTC, I was wondering was your results were.


----------



## TigerLady

I think that Creamy CM in the Luteal Phase is a common symptom of pg, especially if your CM is normally dry in the 2ww. However, plenty of women who have abundant creamy cm in the 2ww turn out to be NOT pg. :( I think it just depends on each individual and while may be a sign, shouldn't be used to judge pg or not pg.


----------



## becstar

I had it for the first time from about 3 days past OV this cycle... right up until my BFP!


----------



## CarrieB

I also had it from early after ovulation although it dried up a little by the time I got my :bfp:. Have to stress though, this was my first cycle checking CM, so it may be that I always had that after ov.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well i have the same thing..creamy cm, mixed with ewcm..i the ewcm doesnt really come down thats more by my cervix~ im 7dpo...and i know i do get ewcm a day or two before af.....


----------



## becstar

Gabrielle, are you pregnant?


----------



## Clarebear336

I have creamy CM all the way through my cycle except for the couple days after AF (Dry) and the fertile days (watery and EWCM) :) I always have alot of it so I know its not a pregnancy symptom for me. :growlmad:


----------



## CPallett

I finished ovulating end of last week and had CM on Monday only lasted a day, never really took much notice before but this is the first month I have started to really chart when I am ovulating.


----------

